# Need Stingray input



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 24, 2018)

This is for sale near me, not much of a musclebike guy, appreciate any input. Guy's asking 300$ for it. Thanks.


----------



## stoney (Nov 25, 2018)

Looks to be mid-late '70's. Repro seat and possibly sissy bar. Can't tell about tires. Clean bike. I think $300 is allllllll the money. I think more like $200-$225 if someone just wants one to ride. My opinion.


----------



## bikemonkey (Nov 25, 2018)

I see a new rear wheel. What year was the frame built? That front fender perhaps is newer... are those screws on the front brace? - but I am by no means well versed on these bikes. That paint looks really nice and the chainguard is sweet. Hope you get to bring it back to life!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Nov 25, 2018)

stoney said:


> Looks to be mid-late '70's. Repro seat and possibly sissy bar. Can't tell about tires. Clean bike. I think $300 is allllllll the money. I think more like $200-$225 if someone just wants one to ride. My opinion.



Appreciate all the suggestions, I believe I’ll just hang onto my money.


----------



## 1966fastbacks (Nov 25, 2018)

Have to agree with all of the above. i hate those seats but they make great riders. Very sporty looking bike all in all. sharp.


----------



## STIKSHIFTER (Nov 26, 2018)

*Looks like Sunset Orange.  Desirable color.  *


----------

